# My Beatnik Bandit



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't done a car in quite a while but finally put this one back on the bench today and basically finished it up. I think I will go back and fill in a couple of small details, like a speedometer which they don't include a decal for, but for the most part it is complete. I always liked Ed Roth's cars and built a couple when I was a kid so now I have all of his car models, and Rat Fink models, and will set aside a shelf for when I build them. Here's some pics:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Beautiful work my friend!


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice! Love Roth's stuff too.

I wish someone would cast up some wheels to match the 60's Hotwheels redline tires -- I'd so love to turn a bunch of models into 24 scale Hotwheels and this one would look amazing in spectraflame paint!



Doug


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

very nice job! I have this kit myself, but haven't tackled it yet. I hope mine comes out as nice as yours - it really looks great.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, compliments from fellow modelers are great. Scott, mine came out pretty good but there are some mistakes. Did you notice the decal misalignment on the front left bumper where it meets with the runner board decal? I tried to line them up but they got locked in place and it was either leave it that way or tear them. I also would have liked to get the white walls, which are painted on, better fitted and may try to correct that as well. Now I'm thinking I'd like to throw either the Outlaw or the Mysterion on the bench. I think I'll choose the Mysterion as I believe I built one when I was about 12. I'm about to finish up an Ecto-1A when I get a couple of parts this week. Darn, too many models, too little time!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> ...Scott, mine came out pretty good but there are some mistakes...


See, now, you're not supposed to tell us things like that! I mean, if someone _else_ mentions it, yeah, own it. Otherwise, keep it to yourself and allow us to live secure in the knowledge that you're the modeling equivalent of a rock star!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice build!


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Really nice model, i﻿ have a blue one but i want buy a new one, were do u think i can get another one for a cheap price ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

the kit is/was recently reissued. But old issues of it are very common on eBay etc. It's certainly not rare. Decals are probably best in newer issues though.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job!When I built mine i found it necessary to float the large decal on the back deck in water and immerse the body under it to allow it to go on smoothly.Here it is!


----------

